# Fish



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

We are up to 3 protein sources now with no problems at all. Chicken, beef, and turkey. I wanted to introduce fish this week but am having trouble finding good info. I know about not feeding salmon but what what about other types? I was going to pick up some herring and try that. Does the fish need to be frozen for a certain amount of time? Can I feed it frozen? I've also read about some causing a vitamin deficiency over time but I can't find where I read it, figures!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Canned Jack Mackerel is a great starter fish. Almost any white fish (Tilapia or Whiting) are also good.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Is know canned mackerel is okay, I would assume it would be okay raw too. Fish always confuses me, I tend to stick to the canned stuff for Jerzey.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

The only raw fish I've fed is mackerel (the others didn't have enough omega 3 and have too much contamination for my liking).

Now whether you can find it raw is another story. My area doesn't really have any, but I stocked up on some when I was visiting an area a couple of hours away!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark will NOT eat raw fish for some reason, my cats.. well, that's another story.

I tend to stick to the canned mackerel as well, I hide it in his chicken or ground beef because if I don't he will not touch it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I alternate between canned mack and canned salmon- no raw fish here.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

We went to the store last night and all of the canned mackerel and herring were in flavoured sauces and oils so I ended up getting a can of sardines to try out. I am just curious about the salt content. I've never had them but was told they're very salty.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Rinse them off, that can remove up to, I think, 25% of so of the sodium. I know sodium is bad for our dogs, but considering your dog won't be getting it in any other way, a little bit on the fish shouldn't hurt things.

If you could find fish in, like, olive oil or something that would probably be okay. Many people feed their dogs olive oil for their coats and the dogs, my parents old dogs included, do fine with it.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I rinsed them off and put them in with her breakfast. She ate them right away and then took the other food out so she could lick the bowl!!! I think she rather enjoyed her breakfast, lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Tilapia has very little omega-3, plus you gotta be careful to completely cut off the fins before feeding, as they can be dangerous.

I have fed raw mackerel, baby bonito, moonfish, cod and butterfish. They didn't care for the cod... too bland. The rest of the fish they eat whole, no problems... I guess you gotta get them used to it when they are young though. They get fish at least once a week.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I drain the extra juices to minimize the sodium. But honestly if your dog is healthy the extra sodium will just be excreted.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD I know sodium is bad for our dogs, but considering your dog won't be getting it in any other way


Sodium isn't bad. Excess sodium can be bad if your dog has a medical condition, but for healthy dogs the excess sodium is simply excreted.

And the dog will be receiving it in other forms. Most all foods contain sodium naturally and I was surprised to learn how much is in turkey necks- one of the highest that I know of at 154mg an ounce. Canned mack in comparison is 106mg/oz and ground beef 18mg/oz


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think salmon is okay if you freeze it first for 2 weeks to kill parasites. I've given raw salmon and raw salmon heads with no issues. I also feed it canned. 

For sardines, I drain off the oil and give it to the cats as a treat, because I found that too much vegetable oil, oilive or soy, will cause runny poops. I know some dogs are allergic or sensitive to soy, but I haven't had any problems with it, and I drain most of the soy oil off anyways. 

I also by bags of frozen little fish (ha, can't remember the english name at the momment). They are whole, and I give them as treats still frozen. They get left behind if I thaw them out first.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Smelt?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: NatSmelt?


By Jove you got it!!! You would think "Smelt" would be easier to remember than "Eperland"


----------

